# My Crypts (My first post)



## espynete (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello.

Here I leave some photos of my cryptocorynes.

C. Yujii










C. Willissi










C. Spirallis










C. Walkeri










Esta creo que es C. Undulata










C. Wendtii Green










C. Wendtii Mi Oya (growing in moss)










C. Cordata var. cordata










C. Cordata var. Blassi










C. Cordata var. Siamensis


----------



## espynete (Jun 5, 2006)

C. Parva










C. Potenderifolia










This is their house










I hope that you like.
Regards.

P.D: Sorry for my english.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I like!

The C. pontederiifolia looks pale. Perhaps it needs iron.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Mario,

Sorry, forgot to reply to your thread!

I'd add clay or loam pieces to the pontederiifolia substrate. (I'm not sure wether this might be also due to a too low pH or too little nitrogen; this is one of the crypts which can use a little more fertilizer than most species.)

The yujii also shows chlorotic leaves. However, this is fairly characteristic for this species and the plant doesn't look unhealthy. BTW, it has quite a lot of cataphylls and I'd expect it to flower sooner or later!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

hi espynete, how do i address you. 

1. did you have any pump in the setup to provide circulation?
2. Is there any gap between the POT and the ground? If not you might want try place a small platform to raise the POT, so that it has some gap for circulation. it should help the crypt grow better.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I think the chloritic look has something to do with the camera adjusting for each picture, if you notice the material in the background changes color with each shot. 

The crypts look good, nice job growing them emersed. There is no need to apologize for your English, it is not bad.


----------



## espynete (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.

-Potenderifolia:
Now I have 3 specimens whit diferent conditions.
One of the specimens grown in akadama.
The others two have the same substrate but one is in a platform.
I will show the evolution.

-My two tanks have a pump for circulation  

-Yujii:
I am a bad photographer  , is posible that the photo don´t show the colour well.
The photo of C. Parva is more real.


Thanks to all for your advices.


----------

